# An Android WIFI Question?



## 4778 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello, I want to know if there is a way to connect a computer to a wifi network via my Android's WI-FI?
As in, turning my Android into a WI-FI Router?
If anyone has any ideas, Pleas let me know.
Thanks


----------



## momogee (Apr 6, 2013)

It depends on your phone's Android version and carrier. "Tethering" can connect your computer via a USB cable or Bluetooth. There's also "Portable Wi-Fi hotspot" which makes your phone a Wi-Fi router that 8 computers/devices can connect to.
Note that your mobile data connection is being used.


----------



## DeathWorm (Feb 25, 2013)

You may try this
Setting > More setting > Tethering and portable hotspot > Portable Wifi hotspot ( Turn on this )
Works on my JB 4.1.2 Gt - I9300


----------



## sewmamma (Mar 15, 2013)

Go to PDA.net and you can turn your android phone into a tethered hot spot if you have internet on your smart phone. They also have a wireless option called foxfi


----------

